# Porter-Cable vs. DeWalt



## wdwrkr88 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello All!
I'm a lifelong woodworker and about to invest in another router. This time I'm looking at the Porter-Cable compact plunge/fixed base combo. Now I see that DeWalt has come out with what looks like the same thing and I seem to remember something about the two merging sometime back. Are they the same? I have the Bosch Colt and it's a great little router, but I really like the idea of the compact size in a plunge for inlay work and these both come with the base ready to accept the bushing adapters. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement


http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW618P...f=sr_1_14?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1292514311&sr=1-14

===========



wdwrkr88 said:


> Hello All!
> I'm a lifelong woodworker and about to invest in another router. This time I'm looking at the Porter-Cable compact plunge/fixed base combo. Now I see that DeWalt has come out with what looks like the same thing and I seem to remember something about the two merging sometime back. Are they the same? I have the Bosch Colt and it's a great little router, but I really like the idea of the compact size in a plunge for inlay work and these both come with the base ready to accept the bushing adapters. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The Porter Cable 450PK and the DeWalt DWP611PK appear to be identical tools with different color schemes for the two tool lines. The PC version has a red racing stripe in the middle, compared to the yellow strip on the DeWalt. So, you'd expect the PC to be fast, and the DeWalt to be timid. They both have a max speed of 27,000 rpm, though. 


Amazon's price on the PC version is $6 less than the DeWalt.

Amazon.com: 1.25 HP Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit: Home Improvement

Regarding the "merger" - both DeWalt and PC were purchased, along with Delta and other brands, years ago by Black & Decker. The recent "merger" was the purchase of Black & Decker by Stanley, creating Stanley Black & Decker.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Delta has been sold to a Japanese company in the past year. Just purchased a DW611PK myself and have yet to give it a run.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A plunge base for the Colt is in the works at Bosch. Still no word on availability date or pricing.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought the Dewalt 611 pk and have use it on several occasions. They nailed it on this size router as far as I am conserned. I have three large Porter Cable models, and like their quility and almost bought their 450pk model, but in seeing a on hand review on Youtube Dewalt was my choice, glad I did.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no experience with the PC 450PK so I can't give an honest comparison but I have the DeWalt 611PK and in my opinion it is a State of the Art Trim Router. The plunge action is very smooth and the lock for the plunge is perfectly placed. The plunge action stop is accurate and the LED lights are also a plus that to my knowledge The PC router doesn't have. The only negative comment I have seen about the DW 611 is that is is a little top heavy. I really can't say it is because before I even plugged it in I exchanged the base plate on the plunge base with an over sized Pat Warner base plate that is 3/8" thick and has a 5" diameter. The fixed base base plate was replaced with the Pat Warner Offset base plate which is also 3/8" thick and over sized. I have played around with it doing some inlays using scrap material and I must say it is an effortless procedure, both freehand and with a template and guide.

Something you have to take into consideration when selecting a router and asking opinions is everybody has their favorite router, me included. In the end it has to be your decision based on the features that best suits your needs.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a couple of observations/opinions. Neither the PC 450 nor the deWalt 611 are particularly close in phyical size to the Colt or the Rigid 2401. Actually, comparing physical specs, the deWalt is only a few fractions of an inch smaller than my Hitachi M12VC. At the time the 611 came out I was looking for a trim router for a job in a fairly tight area in the bath. After comparing several routers and their available accessories the Colt and it's offset base were the only thing I found that looked like it might work. I'm glad I did as I really like the Colt, it just wants a plunge base so I'm waiting on Bosch right now, to see what they come up with and how much.

Oh yeah, FWIW, Black and Decker bought Porter Cable about a year or so ago. They have owned DeWalt since the early 60's. They seem to be positioning the Porter Cable brand on the high end DIY/homeowner market and the DeWalt brand toward the contractor/professional.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

One thing that seems overlooked in this discussion, the P-C is fixed speed and the DeWalt is variable speed. If that is a concern to you, then the DeWalt is the better option. IMO


----------



## lbowen9708 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is there any way to put a light on the pc 450?


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah. Pop the motor out of the PC base and put a DW611 motor in. 

Aside from that, in all seriousness, I've read where some guys get a goose neck battery powered light from a dollar store or anywhere else they are sold, and adhere it to the router base with double sided tape and aim it at the point of contact where the bit touches the work surface. You might try that. While I love my DW611, partially for its lights, my larger DW618 routers do not have lights so this is the solution I think I will try for them.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

one thing I like about Porter Cable tools is that you can take them apart and get replacement bearings and parts for them easily. The bearings are standard sizes, available through Federal Mogul. I am not sure if the DeWalt bearings are so easily found, but for PC, basically ALL of their tools are serviceable by the and user, which is a big selling point for me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wdwrkr88 said:


> Hello All!
> I'm a lifelong woodworker and about to invest in another router. This time I'm looking at the Porter-Cable compact plunge/fixed base combo. Now I see that DeWalt has come out with what looks like the same thing and I seem to remember something about the two merging sometime back. Are they the same? I have the Bosch Colt and it's a great little router, but I really like the idea of the compact size in a plunge for inlay work and these both come with the base ready to accept the bushing adapters. Thanks for the feedback!


neither... Bosch...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One easy solution to the light problem and it works on any router. Double sided tape and a dollar store light.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Gosh, it seems like someone should have invented a small ring of bright white LED lights that you can stick onto a router or a drill or ??? to provide light on whatever you are working on. The DeWalt 611 has small LED lights built in, but would it really be that difficult to make a small ring with say ... 6 LED lights on it, that you could stick onto any device with a shaft?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I wonder how difficult it wold be, to mount this under a router motor?

Are there any "Arduino" fans on this forum?

LIGHT


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why not if it doesn't block air flow...
power supply????
white only???


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I believe the lights are white by default, unless an Arduino processor decreases the voltage or amperage to the LEDs to create the colors. It is standard 5vdc, so any USB phone charger would power it. I believe you could set up a power source without much difficulty.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

double A battery pack or just get the 23 series Boschs...


----------



## lbowen9708 (Apr 30, 2012)

*light for 450 pc*

Thanks for the suggestions. Now a trip to the Dollar Store for a light


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Joe Jones said:


> Gosh, it seems like someone should have invented a small ring of bright white LED lights that you can stick onto a router or a drill or ??? to provide light on whatever you are working on. The DeWalt 611 has small LED lights built in, but would it really be that difficult to make a small ring with say ... 6 LED lights on it, that you could stick onto any device with a shaft?


Joe I thought the same thing . Have a lexan base with several white LEDs around the perimeter pointing to the centre . Just how difficult is that for an engineer to implement ? Like you guys put a man on the moon 46 yeas ago , yet we can't get decent light in a router base? 
I really should have been a tool designer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe Harry posted on that topic some time ago...


----------

